# My take on the Zombie Grave Escape (video)



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
Its been a few months, but like many of you, I never stop planning for the current years Halloween extravaganza. This year I thought I'd try building the Zombie Grave Escape prop made popular by Spooky Sam ( http://www.evilmanor.com/spookysamszombiegraveescape/ ). The prop consists of some pvc pipe, a skull, a skeleton hand, a shiatsu massage pillow (available at your local bed and bath store) and some wood. This is a really easy and fun prop to build, I had a working model in an hour and completed the entire project in a few days. I plan on doing a few more tweaks but I really think that "Ziggy" will make a great addition to my graveyard. 
Let me know what you think!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great. I like the green lighting a lot. High on the "creepy" factor.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Terrific job! Spooky but kind of a comical sappy look on the face. Your guests are going to love this!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome Job. Love Ziggy.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Love the green lighting too. Fantastic look to the coffin as well. Bet you can't wait to put this one out.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the coffin. Really cool. That will be a great addition to your way already cool yard haunt.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

A great job!!!!!! ( a how to??)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The lighting really makes the prop. Excellent job!!!!! You can tell when the light is on the prop you put a lot of work into it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. I like the strobe and green light combination.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, I'm working on a Zombie Grave Escape at the moment too. I really like how you did the box for the zombie. I may borrow a little from your design.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Radical!!! I really need to get one of my haunters to build one of these while i work on that volcano. I think your prop is top notch!


----------

